# Where can I get one of these???



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Whilst parked up in Glastonbury at the weekend a Motorhome came and parked right next to us even though there was loads of room :? , anyway I did notice that it had stickers on most windows that read " Warning this motorcaravan is fitted with a sophisticated alarm system" this was then repeated in several different languages, the ones that I recognised were french,german, italian, spanish there may have been more but I'm not sure. So where can I purchase some of these stickers as I think they convey the message so much better than a picture of a snake and the words (small) car alarm, even though I hate the term motorcaravan


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hello there.
You will find that those stickers denote the van has a "Strikeback" alarm fitted by a firm called Vanbitz in Taunton. They cost about £575. Needless to say we don't have one either.
Jana.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi FJMIKE,
I've got these on my 'van and they were supplied by Vanbitz when I had a strikeback alarm fitted. I'm sure they're unique to Vanbitz (their own design) and am fairly certain they will not supply them without the alarm.
Richard.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> Whilst parked up in Glastonbury at the weekend


I don't want to hijack your thread about alarm stickers but did you stay in Glastonbury overnight, if so, where and was it Ok. the only site I can see that is open there at the moment is called "Isle of Avalon" anyone know it?

Our MH has little Cobra stickers too. Our car has big stickers and no alarm :lol:

Mike


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Spykal Yes we did stop at "Isle of Avalon" site (Thankyou big site book). Quite a good site 70 hardstandings which are not that large but do the job. Loo and showers were excellent (they proudly proclaim "loo of the year") Eight minutes from the town centre (by foot) 12.00 a night for two peeps and electric hook up.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi fjmike
Thanks for that, sounds Ok. We went to a rally at a CL near Glastonbury earlier this year : Ashcombe Farm, Steanbow, West Pennard, Glastonbury, Somerset BA6 8ND. Cost for a night around £7, It was just fine and would be great for a stop but next time we visit Glastonbury, on our own, we want to be nearer the town.

Mike


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Reviews of Isle of avalon campsite here
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2109
Sounds good to me
Chris


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Stickers are included in Fiamma security kit which costs about £29 and includeds webbing belt for tying cab doors together at night


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi elbino are the stickers muti lingual?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Jana said:


> .
> You will find that those stickers denote the van has a "Strikeback" alarm fitted by a firm called Vanbitz in Taunton. They cost about £575.


That's an awful lot of money for a sticker!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Hi Spykal Yes we did stop at "Isle of Avalon" site (Thankyou big site book). Quite a good site 70 hardstandings which are not that large but do the job. Loo and showers were excellent (they proudly proclaim "loo of the year") Eight minutes from the town centre (by foot) 12.00 a night for two peeps and electric hook up.


Hi fjmike, how about adding your thoughts of the site to the campsite database here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I will consider my wrists slapped  and will submit listing shortly


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol no wrist slapping on these forums by me, thats julies job


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Yes in 4 languages


----------

